# Worcestershire sauce recipe



## PolishDeli (Apr 25, 2021)

This is my secret formulation for worcestershire sauce.  
There is no standard ingredients list for this condiment. The only required items are vinegar, tamarind, and anchovies.

Historically, it's a fermented fish sauce. It was invented by the British during their colonialization of India. Hence the mixture vinegar and fish with unusal spices.

Recipe and pictures below.  It's a whole bunch of ingredients, all for the purpose of making.....an ingredient








2 black cardamom pods
4 green cardamom pods
1 stick ceylon cinnamon
1 table spoon mustard seed
2 teaspoon black cumin







1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
5 cloves
2 teaspoons black pepper corns
1 teaspoon salt







1/4 cup soy sauce
2 cup apple cider and/or malt vinegar
3/4 cup molasses
1 tablespoon tamarind concentrate paste
1 can anchovies







1/4 small fresh onion
6 cloves garlic (3 black, 3 fresh)
1-2 inches fresh ginger







Crack the cinnamon and cardamom, and toast with the cumin and mustard seeds.







Puree the garlic, onion, ginger, tamarind, anchovies, soy sauce,  molasses and vinegar.  Mix everything into a sauce pan.







Simmer, and reduce. Do this outdoors if you can! Boiling vinegar with Indian spices does not a mild scent make.







Pour into a jar and refrigerate for a week or two. 







Strain






Done and ready to use.
Oooo Mommy; thats a lot of umami!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for the recipe and photos.  Added this to my to-do list. 
John


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 25, 2021)

That IS a lot of ingredients! 
I'm sure yours is better but I think I'll keep buying the bottles :-)


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 25, 2021)

I got a kick out of the story behind Lea and Perrins (which I understood uses red onions, garlic, anchovies and the top secret list of other ingredients) because the first batch didn't taste good and they abandoned barrels of it in a basement. Two or three years later someone tasted it again and it had mellowed into a usable condiment and the rest is history.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 6, 2021)

Sorry I missed this. Never thought about making my own Worcestershire sauce. Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------

